
Amazon A2I is now generally available - blopeur
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/machine-learning/amazon-a2i-is-now-generally-available/
======
bernatfp
Is anyone using it? I'm working on a human review / human in the loop platform
that has some resemblance to it, while allowing for much greater customisation
and flexibility.

